# HELP!! Do I really have to do this much prep?



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Please excuse me while I lean on your shoulders for advice.I've been in so much discomfort that I finally saw my GI doc, and I'm scheduled for a colonoscopy on November 14. I'm to use a Fleet #2 prep kit and follow the 72 HOUR instructions. I bought the kit today and I was overwhelmed. Actually, scared is the word. Three days of liquids and laxatives, and then I've got to take a huge enema before leaving for the hospital. When I saw the size of the bag, I started shaking. I know I'm going to be miserable just from the laxatives.I've read posts that some preps are getting easier--just pills, liquid. I called and talked with the nurse, and cried. She was sympathetic but said when a patient is chronic C, they order "the works" before a colonoscopy.Isn't there a less exhausting prep that would get me clear? I think this doctor is overdoing it. Any ideas?


----------



## Shelleydoo (Oct 22, 2002)

I had my first colonoscopy a year ago....my doctor had me drink a full bottle of phospho soda ( I think) it is a small bottle, lemon/lime flavor...supposedly. I did not use any enemas or anything else....my test went fine...I don't understand why they are requiring so much of you.... good luck!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Holy ####, that is a lot of prep. And here I've been complaining about my prep that I'm doing next Sunday for my surgery. All I have to do is a liquid diet for one day, and drink 4 oz. of the fleet soda stuff, then a few hours later do that again. But my surgery isn't up in my intestines so I guess that's why it's mind.When I had my barium enema back in May, I had to drink 8 oz of that stuff, take 4 pills, and do the enemas. At least it was still only one day.I get so sick from not eating solids, that is my main complaint. I'm so sorry you have to go through that big of a prep. It's reallly probably safe to say that the prep will be the worse part for you! (((HUGS)))


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

It is amazing the wide range of acceptable colon prep procedures that are used....one has to wonder why. I have used just the Dulcolax prep for two colonoscopies and colon resection surgery...can't get any cleaner...while others have these gawd aweful regimies to endure...


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the support so far. It helps to know there are friends out there who have gone through this. I started following the prep instructions Sunday afternoon and began lighter meals in the evening. I'm staying at home and waiting for the "bomb" to drop, but so far it hasn't been as bad as I thought it would be. This past month has been very stressful at my office. I leveled with my doctor that when I'm stressed, my lower system slows to a crawl. I may just need all this prep and putting an enema tube up me to get cleared out. I was hoping there would be an easier way.Thanks again!!!


----------



## camry (Oct 17, 2002)

Well Victoria I too am going in on the 14th for a colonoscopy. My prep is drinking the gallon of, well I can't remember what it is, colyte or something. I am not to have any solid food on the 13th and then nothing on the day of my procedure. At least I know I am not the only one having one on the 14th.


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Well...my colonoscopy was on November 14, and the results were much better than I feared they would be. Had an appointment with my GI doc this morning to talk about where we go from here.For those of you who fear the colonoscopy procedure, like I was, it's not worth the anxiety and getting sick over. All I remember is getting the IV meds and feeling a nurse turning me on my side. The next thing I knew I was in recovery. It seemed like I was out only a few seconds, but I looked at the clock and it was about 45 minutes.As for the Fleet's #2 prep kit I was moaning about beforehand, I'm not going to minimize how uncomfortable it was. The LAST thing I wanted to do was get out of bed at 5:30 the morning of the procedure and spend an hour in the bathroom with an enema bag. I was weak, tired and feeling nauseated. Doctor knew my condition pretty well, though. Without going through that, I wouldn't have been clear.I'm so glad that's over.


----------

